# Red Roan?



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a varnish roan/appy to me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Ne0n Zero said:


> Looks like a varnish roan/appy to me.


That was my thought too.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

yeah varnish roan appy, she's still red though albeit a very dark red, but still red


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Is that a type of roan pattern, or a color? Sorry, I'm pretty clueless when it ome to colors. I forgot to mention that she is an Appyloosa/Arabian cross.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Varnish roan, to the extent of my knowledge, is the type of roaning that Appys normally get. They have a lot more white covering up the color, hence the name "varnish", like when you put a clear coat of varnish over paint to seal it. (It looks white at first.)


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

oookay, thanks.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Yup, varnish roan, and many (not all) varnish roans will get whiter year after year. My first horse stormy was a blue varnish roan - he is still kicking now in his 30's but appears white other than like 3 spots on his rump.


----------



## rosebud4030 (Nov 3, 2010)

Beautiful horse you have there!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

Thank you, rosebud


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would still say she is a strawberry or red _varnish_ roan. 

Varnish is attributed to LP (leopard complex). She will probably get whiter and whiter with the color staying on her "boney" points, i.e. legs, nasal bones, etc. Varnish can uncover spots, but will not cover them (means is the horse is solid as it vanishes, spots can appear where there was solid color, but varnish will not cover spots and cause them to disappear).


----------

